# uvesafb @2560x1600 with EVGA Nvidia Geforce 560 TI 448

## chrisk2305

Hi,

I am having problems getting my framebuffer to work at 2560x1600 with my EVGA Nvidia Geforce 560 TI 448.

I used to have this uvesafb resolution with my ATI Cards for quite some time, so I cannot believe this won't work with a quite new Nvidia Graphics Card.

```

fs1 ~ # dmesg | grep uvesafb

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-3.8.4-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro video=uvesafb:2560x1600-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-3.8.4-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro video=uvesafb:2560x1600-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

[    0.607613] uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, GF110 Board - 12630010, Chip Rev   , OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0

[    0.665661] uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

[    0.665817] uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used

[    0.666287] uvesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    1.649395] uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xd7000000, mapped to 0xffffc90011c00000, using 14336k, total 14336k

```

```

fs1 ~ # cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes

U:1600x1200p-60

V:1600x1200p-85

V:1600x1200p-75

V:1600x1200p-70

V:1600x1200p-65

V:1600x1200p-60

V:1280x1024p-85

V:1280x1024p-75

V:1280x1024p-60

V:1024x768p-85

V:1024x768p-75

V:1024x768p-70

V:1024x768p-60

V:1024x768i-43

V:800x600p-85

V:800x600p-75

V:800x600p-72

V:800x600p-60

V:800x600p-56

V:640x480p-85

V:640x480p-75

V:640x480p-72

V:640x480p-60

V:640x400p-85

U:1280x800p-60

U:1600x1200p-60

U:320x240p-60

U:320x400p-59

U:320x200p-59

U:1280x1024p-59

U:1024x768p-60

U:800x600p-59

U:640x480p-60

U:640x400p-59

```

```

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=uvesafb:2560x1600-32,mtrr:3,ywrap"

```

Does the Bios of the Card really not support my desired resolution? I mean not even 1920x1200 is there.

What am I doing wrong. Will another GPU Bios eventually solve my problem?

Thanks!

Christian

----------

## Ant P.

VESA only defines standard modes up to 1600x1200. If your video card doesn't support a specific resolution beyond that then there's nothing you can do.

----------

## Logicien

I never have to use the Nvidia framebuffer in the Linux kernel (CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA). So, I just mention that maybe you can have highers résolutions using it (if it work).

----------

## chrisk2305

thanks for your answers.

I am just wondering because with ATI Cards I never had that problem. I am not talking about standard VESA but uvesafb.

Can anybody tell the me the settings I need for Nvidia? Maybe I messed something up when switching from ATI to Nvidia.

Thanks!

----------

## Gusar

 *chrisk2305 wrote:*   

> I am not talking about standard VESA but uvesafb.

 

Err, yeah...  :Smile: 

There's nothing you can do. The resolutions in that list is what the graphic card provides. Vesa can't use anything but that.

----------

## chrisk2305

ok, thanks for explaining  :Wink: 

----------

## colo-des

 *chrisk2305 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I am having problems getting my framebuffer to work at 2560x1600 with my EVGA Nvidia Geforce 560 TI 448.
> 
> I used to have this uvesafb resolution with my ATI Cards for quite some time, so I cannot believe this won't work with a quite new Nvidia Graphics Card.
> ...

 

Effectively in the new kernels don't work $ cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes, but with # hwinfo --framebuffer if walking

Of course this is an ATI HD6670, not a nvidia.

Thanks for notice of this change, I used cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes in previous kernels.

Regards

$ uname -r

3.9.2-gentoo

$ eix -I xf86-video-ati

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

     Available versions:  6.13.2 (~)6.14.3-r1 6.14.6-r1 7.0.0 (~)7.0.0-r1 (~)7.1.0 {glamor udev}

     Installed versions:  7.1.0(15:40:23 09/05/13)(udev -glamor)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         ATI video driver

$ zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i radeon/

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/TURKS_mc.bin radeon/TURKS_me.bin radeon/TURKS_pfp.bin radeon/BTC_rlc.bin radeon/SUMO_uvd.bin"

$ X -version

X.Org X Server 1.14.1

Release Date: 2013-04-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.9.0-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux myhost 3.9.2-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun May 12 02:54:22 ART 2013 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/md2 init=/bin/initd ro splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1

Build Date: 09 May 2013  03:30:15PM

Current version of pixman: 0.30.0

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

$ cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes

U:1920x1080p-0

# hwinfo --framebuffer

02: None 00.0: 11001 VESA Framebuffer                           

  [Created at bios.459]

  Unique ID: rdCR.x9mbrolCBkF

  Hardware Class: framebuffer

  Model: "(C) 1988-2010, AMD TURKS"

  Vendor: "(C) 1988-2010, AMD Technologies Inc."

  Device: "TURKS"

  SubVendor: "AMD ATOMBIOS"

  SubDevice: 

  Revision: "01.00"

  Memory Size: 16 MB

  Memory Range: 0xd0000000-0xd0ffffff (rw)

  Mode 0x0300: 640x400 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0301: 640x480 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0303: 800x600 (+832), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0305: 1024x768 (+1024), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0307: 1280x1024 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0310: 640x480 (+1280), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0311: 640x480 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0313: 800x600 (+1600), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0314: 800x600 (+1600), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0316: 1024x768 (+2048), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0317: 1024x768 (+2048), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0319: 1280x1024 (+2560), 15 bits

  Mode 0x031a: 1280x1024 (+2560), 16 bits

  Mode 0x030d: 320x200 (+640), 15 bits

  Mode 0x030e: 320x200 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0320: 320x200 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0393: 320x240 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0395: 320x240 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0396: 320x240 (+1280), 24 bits

  Mode 0x03b3: 512x384 (+512), 8 bits

  Mode 0x03b5: 512x384 (+1024), 16 bits

  Mode 0x03b6: 512x384 (+2048), 24 bits

  Mode 0x03c3: 640x350 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x03c5: 640x350 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x03c6: 640x350 (+2560), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0333: 720x400 (+768), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0335: 720x400 (+1472), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0336: 720x400 (+2944), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0353: 1152x864 (+1152), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0355: 1152x864 (+2304), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0356: 1152x864 (+4608), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0363: 1280x960 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0365: 1280x960 (+2560), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0366: 1280x960 (+5120), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0321: 640x480 (+2560), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0322: 800x600 (+3200), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0323: 1024x768 (+4096), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0324: 1280x1024 (+5120), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0343: 1400x1050 (+1408), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0345: 1400x1050 (+2816), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0346: 1400x1050 (+5632), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0373: 1600x1200 (+1600), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0375: 1600x1200 (+3200), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0376: 1600x1200 (+6400), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0383: 1792x1344 (+1792), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0385: 1792x1344 (+3584), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0386: 1792x1344 (+7168), 24 bits

  Mode 0x03d3: 1856x1392 (+1856), 8 bits

  Mode 0x03d5: 1856x1392 (+3712), 16 bits

  Mode 0x03d6: 1856x1392 (+7424), 24 bits

  Mode 0x03e3: 1920x1440 (+1920), 8 bits

  Mode 0x03e5: 1920x1440 (+3840), 16 bits

  Mode 0x03e6: 1920x1440 (+7680), 24 bits

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

$ fbset -i -v

Linux Frame Buffer Device Configuration Version 2.1 (23/06/1999)

(C) Copyright 1995-1999 by Geert Uytterhoeven

Opening frame buffer device `/dev/fb0'

Using current video mode from `/dev/fb0'

mode "1920x1080"

    geometry 1920 1080 1920 1080 32

    timings 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

    accel true

    rgba 8/16,8/8,8/0,0/0

endmode

Getting further frame buffer information

Frame buffer device information:

    Name        : radeondrmfb

    Address     : 0xd0375000

    Size        : 8294400

    Type        : PACKED PIXELS

    Visual      : TRUECOLOR

    XPanStep    : 1

    YPanStep    : 1

    YWrapStep   : 0

    LineLength  : 7680

    Accelerator : No

----------

